# Fromm Four Star Puppy Food?



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, if anyone's interested, Petco has not even heard of the brand. lol

I'll try PetSmart next.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

The PetSmarts around me do not carry it, either - only a couple of local specialty pet stores do. You might look at locally-owned boutique stores or order it online.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

If you go to their website, they have a store locator. I'd call and make sure they carry the puppy food though.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you both. You saved me a trip to PetSmart.


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

The petsmart near me does not carry it either. I find it at a few local independent pet stores. 

We switched to Fromm Four Star food a few months ago and we really like it - it is the only kibble that Cosmo seems to really enjoy eating and his digestion is finally running smoothly (no more loose stool). We feed the salmon a la veg variety - never tried the puppy food. 

Good luck finding it locally.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad to know that Cosmo's digestion is running smoothly. I've been doing a lot of reading on the best dog food to prevent food allergies and tear stains and Fromm kept coming up over and over again, so I thought I'd give it a try.

It is too far for me to drive to the nearest one to my house (about 45 minutes away), so I ordered it online from $4.95 Flat Rate Shipping on All Pet Food, Treats and Litter | Petflow.com. It was $26.99 for a 15-lb bag and just $4.95 flat rate shipping. I looked around online, and that was the best deal I could find. 

I hope Gigi likes it and that it does indeed help with her tear stains. I'm also going to try sprinkling a bit of dry buttermilk on her food because I read on here that this also works.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Teddy loves Fromm kibble. And when I told them on their Facebook page, they made him Pet of the Week! 

I haven't received my prize pack yet, but I can't wait to see what they sent. 

I buy Fromm at JB Pet Supply, a local pet store that also has an online shop. I think you got a great deal with the $4.95 shipping though.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

My dogs love Fromm, and the Surf n Turf has been one of the few kibbles I have found that sits well with Tate - a very sensitive tummied poodle.

We drive about 20 minutes out of town to pick up our Fromm from the only people in our state that carry it, but we get a great deal and the people are wonderful... so I justify it in that way! 

I wouldn't hold my breath that Petsmart or Petco will carry Fromm any time soon...though it would be convenient!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Do those of you that have regularly been using Fromm notice any difference in tear staining?


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Re: tear staining... When Tate was on the Surf N Turf I did notice it to not be as bad, however it was still present. Some people have success with a diet change, and some people change the water they give their dogs, as well. 

The only time he hasn't had his tearing problem was when I fed him home made.


----------

